# Hi from Sydney



## nyabinghi (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys, just doing the friendly gesture of introducing myself. I'm Shane from Sydney, Australia. Last Sunday was the first time in a long time that I shot with a bow and it was so much fun! It reminded me of the first time that I shot my meal with my father's .22 when I was a young lad and the first time I speared my first fish. Freakin amazing. I'll be starting the beginners course this weekend and have began looking for my first bow, I can't believe I hadn't discovered this hobby/sport (I think passion is more like it) earlier.

Anyway I love boxing (my fighting days are over but I still love to watch), spearfishing, photography and now dare I day it.. archery. Anyway I look forward to engaging you all in friendly banter and learning from the vast amount of knowledge that you forum members possess. :thumbs_up

Shane


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

We ship to Australia!!!

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Shane. Have fun here.


----------



## nyabinghi (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Guys. Is an Elite GT500 for a first bow a bit too much to handle?


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## TargetTeaser (Oct 30, 2010)

THANK YOU SHANE! Another Australian, I'm in Tasmania. You other guys are great but It's nice to see a neighbour.


----------



## GalaniaEvenstar (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome! As to the bow gets what feels right and works best for you.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk *:welcome: :welcomesign: 

Good day mate.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Believe half of what you hear and even less of what you see.


----------

